# ¸,ø¤°`°¤ø,¸© What's On your mind ©¸,ø¤°`°¤ø,¸



## Mr.Guvernment (Apr 23, 2003)

If the title does not say it all, what is on your mind right this moment!

lets us know


 - Going to see my girl tonight!
 - So much work to do!
 - god it feels good to be awake @ 6:30am instead of sleeping all day!
 -  time for a shower!
 -  to shave or not to shave - my head that is even shorter.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 23, 2003)

-How the hell do you make those stupid symbles........


----------



## Tboy (Apr 23, 2003)

>start >programs >accessories >character map

>start >programs >accessories >system tools >character map


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 23, 2003)

You'll have to forgive Rusty....we were raised in the era of Atari.


----------



## Tboy (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> You'll have to forgive Rusty....we were raised in the era of Atari.




Now that he's found this, he'll be able to speak arabic...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

*I need to practice piano.
*I am pissed because I washed a $20 bill in my pants and I can't find it.
*I don't have to do any more Global Issues class
*I wanna go to the gym and I can't


----------



## urso8up (Apr 23, 2003)

I need to retire at age 29


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by urso8up *_
> I need to retire at age 29


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

I really hate my fuqing slow ass computer!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey, don't feel bad, you could have that dinosaur I have at home! 
Piano eh? How many years have you been playing?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Piano eh? How many years have you been playing?



I wish I had been playing for years, but I haven't. It a class that I am taking to satisfy one of my "art appreciation" classes at school. I have never learned a lick of music until this semester. Been a little hard, but not too bad. I am going to try to keep playing even after I get finished. It is kind of fun.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Apr 23, 2003)

12pm and i am tired - now i know why i sleep all day, being a night person is so much better!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 23, 2003)

-being sick with a cold sucks
-took the day off of work
-had a bubble bath, hot tub and good cardio session
-talkin to a sweet man, that makes me smile
-found out that i am getting $450 back from income tax
-peach passion tea rocks
-only 3 more days until pasta (cause i am flattening out hardcore)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

*i needa tap that fuqer to get my brown belt
*fuq i needa knock that fuqer out 
*dam i need sex
*fuq i needa train more 
*where the fuq are my tapout shorts 
*where is everyone
*i want a steak 
*i need  a steak
*i wonder if i have steak
*i wonder if i should look
*nope too lazy gonna starve


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)

*I wanna leave work and catch some sun..
*I'm craving apples..
*I love being single..
*Need to buy new running shoes..
*I'm sick of dance practise..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

*wonder if jenny wants to box 
*i think i'd loose
*she's a dancer she probably has fancy foot work
*it'll trip me out and she'll knock me out


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)

*Could box with Crashie
*I'd knock his teeth out
*Wouldn't want to ruin that pretty face


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

*i'd look weird without teeth
*how would i kiss
*i'd be unloved 
*fighting jenny bad idea


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)

*does Crashie kiss with his teeth? 
*He's a wimp..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

*i'd have nothing to support my lips 
*just lips a flappin
*i'm not a wimp just w...w..well


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

*dam someone thought i was funny
*it's a first


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)

*He bought it.. 
*nah.. just kidding..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

*bought it like dinner 
*dam taht made me hungry again
*wonder if jenny wants to fly to usa and have a good steak


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)

*damn, my second offer for steak in usa today!  (burner invited me too.. lol)
*Is it good?
*I'd love some steak right now.. with some grilled veggies..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

*dam jenny's a popular girl
*i love our steak. 
*dam that sounds great mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)

*seems like it.. 
*Go fix yourself some steak damnit! 
*whatcha doing up this late?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

*yep
*wish i had one 
*i dunno i didn't train hard enough today so i have all this extra energy


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)

*well, give me some of that energy.. I'm falling asleep at work..  
*where's my coffee??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

*have as much as you want 
*it's here i'll buy you cup if you come


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)

*That would be an expensive cup of coffee..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

*nah starbucks is cheap
*it's the plane ticket that will be


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

-yah great comment G. i am sick and everyone stares at me when i cough or sneeze like i am some sorta physco
-like this thread
-burner is cute
-having my 3rd meal and tastes like crap
-only 30 more days to go
-having a carb up on sunday
-pasta and a banana
-ummmm cant wait
-jenny and crash are funny
-going to rain here 
-gotta go bikini shopping this evening, fun times


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm a doing....uh-fine.  Maybe


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

- just ate my pb...ummmmm
-dave is weird lately


----------



## lina (Apr 24, 2003)

~ cold, rainy weather sucks
~ cold, rainy weather and sick kids double suck
~ cold, rainy weather, sick kids, and no food in the house except for chocolate easter egg candy triple sucks
~ thank God for internet connection and being able to post garbage on IM


----------



## Dero (Apr 24, 2003)

Hmmm...  Nuthing!!!
Is dis day over yet???
NO!!!


----------



## Titanya (Apr 24, 2003)

++ two fucking finals on a saturday
++ both fucking finals half an hour apart from each other
++ 8 p.m. on thursday... i really should be studying right now
++ i'm pissed at the world... i think i'll go take a nap


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2003)

*I like Tits nap idea
*My triceps hurt
*I have too much school work and not enough time to do it
*Its dress down day tomorrow at work(high school) and I get to wear jeans
*I need to talk to Jodi about restarting my diet & exercise regiment if she will trust me to stick with it
*My husband is a dork
*It was a gorgeous day - 93 degrees

.....hmmmm now my mind is empty


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

- just got home from shopping
-have a lingerae addiction
-got nice photo shoot stuff
-eatin the steak
-i wish i had cheat food in the house
-going to talk to %$#*%&$&^ now


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 24, 2003)

my life is in one of those ruts where your head feels like its about to implode and you want to give up on life.  

i have so much I have to do all the time.  So why do I sleep so much of my time away?

if Titanya didn't have big boobs I wouldn't know what to do with myself right now.  For now I'll just masterbate.  

i wish i had a bigger penis.  tit says its big enough.

one time she said it hurt during sex.  I said maybe I've gotten too big for her.  She gave me this honest-to-God serious sarcastic look and started laughing.  True story I promise you.

We saw Bulletproof Monk this past week.  It was a really tacky, super cornball movie.  If you can live with that it is a fun flick, if that bothers you don't go see it.  

One day I'm going to go to McDonald's dressed as a clown and ask if I get an employee discount.  If they say no I'm going to ask them to smell my flower.

Then I'm gonna pull my dick out.

Either way I'll get a laugh.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

-Crono has some issues
-Poor Tit has to deal with them
-Hey you guys meet on IM?
-You learn more from mistakes and failure than you do from succeeding
-Every experience in your life should be seen as positive, it is an opportunity to open your eyes and see what you need to work on
-Your life is no more than a mirror image of what you need to work on
-The people you are surrounded by are there for you to learn from
-Think of what you can offer the people you have relationships, not what you can get from them
-Life will be alot happier and more fulfilling if you live by this


----------



## sawheet (Apr 24, 2003)

Back to the Starbucks thing  you know you an get a refill for 53 measly cents!!!    J-Bo did I read lingerae obsession??/   damm


----------



## Titanya (Apr 24, 2003)

++ trying out new options for my sig
++ wondering why i'm here when i should be studying
++ i'm always wondering that lately
++ figuring 2 am is to late to be studying
++ think i should just go to sleep so i can have more study energy in the moring
++ know i won't make it to bed till 4...


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Apr 25, 2003)

-  when will they fix the dam gas in the house! i want a shower!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

*should i hook up with that chic?
*hey look a penny
*whats the meaning of life?
*wait!!! i know what it is now. it's hey look theres somethin shinny
*i wonder if i have ADD
*i like to add i could add well in schoool
*i once saw this butterfly
*i like candy
* la la la


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

No, I'm not!  Just confused!  





> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> - just ate my pb...ummmmm
> -dave is weird lately


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

-dave is always confused..silly boy
-i am smiling today
-sweet man in my life
-lots of emailing lately
-damn cough wont go away
-yes, i have a lingerae addiction
-4 new outfits later, still NEED more
-the sun is shining
-only 29 more days left til i can eat REAL food
-pasta in just 2 more days


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 25, 2003)

*i feel ignored


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

-i feel confused about what to do with my diet and training


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 25, 2003)

*i just jacked off, I feel lots better now
*how come macaroni shells&cheese taste better than regular mac&cheese?
*I have a pet bird named Pecker
*I wonder what my mother did with that dildo I found in her drawer once
*on second though, I don't wanna know, what crashman does on his own time is his business


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> 
> *on second though, I don't wanna know, what crashman does on his own time is his business





*crono's mom's comin over needa find that dildo so i can give her double pentration


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

-crono feels left out apparently and now he has made comments that make me lmao 
-almost done work
-have to stop being a post whore...more exciting than working though


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> -crono feels left out apparently and now he has made comments that make me lmao


*hey I just felt like my clown/mcdonald's thing was funny and nobody laughed, I'd rather stay in the game than leave with everyone thinking i have a small dick  
*which they're going to believe anyway
*I hear the Crashman is kinda small too though
*the biggest dick he owns is attached to david


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

-k crono your just too funny 
-when you joke around like that i cant post cause i am laughing too hard...get it?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> 
> *I hear the Crashman is kinda small too though
> *the biggest dick he owns is attached to david




*not what yo momma said


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

What do you do a search on your name Crash? everytime someone mentions you...you jump in there faster than a speeding rabbit....


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> *i feel ignored




bc/ you've been ingnoring me!   grrrrrRRRR!  J/K!


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> 
> *the biggest dick he owns is attached to david



Aren't we quite the comedian?!?!?!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> ++ two fucking finals on a saturday
> ++ both fucking finals half an hour apart from each other
> ++ 8 p.m. on thursday... i really should be studying right now
> ++ i'm pissed at the world... i think i'll go take a nap




==I think I wantgo to college where tit goes...very liberal program..
--is that a double major?
===sounds like you will be tired! ...and sore...
==drink orange juice..

==just woke up...made a great breakfast..
==TWO cups of coffee
==going to go and buy a suit..need to look respectable..
==very interested in j'bo's adiction...must share..
==is reminded of grade school..'show and tell'


----------



## TrustNoOne (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> -How the hell do you make those stupid symbles........



One way to do it is to hold the alt key and then hit the number pad on the keyboard [ not the numbers on top, but the ones on the right of most keyboards] and try hitting a couple number combos to see what you get. Here is a site that has some of the combos.  Eliminate the 0 and it changes. for example, alt 0174 is this ® and alt 174 is this «.
Charecter Map Here


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 25, 2003)

*i sent you a pm crashman


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

in other words, he sent you a love letter!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

-post whoring tonight
-dont have to work tommorrow


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TrustNoOne *_
> One way to do it is to hold the alt key and then hit the number pad on the keyboard [ not the numbers on top, but the ones on the right of most keyboards] and try hitting a couple number combos to see what you get. Here is a site that has some of the combos.  Eliminate the 0 and it changes. for example, alt 0174 is this ® and alt 174 is this «.
> Charecter Map Here





kew eikw, but character map has more items 


now if they show up is another story

₪►░▓╬┐┬╒♠♥♪


﴾ﺡﺜﺶﻍﺰﻀﺹﻣﻼ


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 25, 2003)

i wish i was partying with Dero up in cannuck land


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

-waiting for the gym to open
-want to go do my workout
-frustrated that the gym isnt open yet
-when is the gym gona open
-sunny day? hope so


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

Just got out of the gym
at work
getting ready to train again at 5pm
Have 2 computer calls in the afternoon


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

-oh i wish everyone could hear the groove i am listening to right now, ITS SOOOOOO GOOOOOOD
-makes me want to.............(fill in the blank)
-Mark Farina is an absolute genius when it comes to music
-Ummmmmmmm eggs


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

braaaaac-ch to eggs!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

-hey like my avatar?
-hehe great shoulder workout
-ummm changed meals up
-did interval cardio today
-got pb on my keyborad
-hehe


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> -hey like my avatar?


Yes.




> -did interval cardio today


what exactly did you do?


----------



## Dero (Apr 26, 2003)

I don't like it,I LOVE IT!!!!!
Looking good J'Bo 



After seeing your avatar,you don't want to know what's on my mind...


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 26, 2003)

*spew


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

what is spew???  or I mean spewing from where.   to ask!!!


----------



## sawheet (Apr 26, 2003)

Love J Bo's avat!    raining all day             all i wanna do when its raining is------------------!!!!!      I am at work, need visual stimulation bad,      miss the mountains


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Yes.
> 
> 
> ...




I did 15 min hard bike.
Then i did 20 min. on the tread. 1min fast walking to 1-2min. sprints. You approve?


----------



## sawheet (Apr 26, 2003)

Sprints very cool!


----------



## lina (Apr 26, 2003)

~ J'Bo's avvy is sexy!
~ Let's see da face J!
~ Rain, rain, rain all day long!
~ Great feeling, house cleaned, kids squeeky clean, groceries done, dinner made 
~ Happy thoughts


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks. L and everyone else.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I did 15 min hard bike.
> Then i did 20 min. on the tread. 1min fast walking to 1-2min. sprints. You approve?



yes for the HIIT on the treadmill, no on the bike.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

ok. it was a great workout. doing again tommorrow. 25 min this time on tread and 10 on stair climber for the old butt.

-hot bath
-hot tea
-hot sun
-smiles
-lots of phone talking today
-giggles


----------



## sawheet (Apr 26, 2003)

J'bo  hot hot hot!!!!                  Burning calories and smiling as I type, hehe   although I am lurking around the ice cream containers in the freezer.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

-screw tea need more damn food
-no wonder i lock myself in the house at night
-if i was free i would be eating up a storm


----------



## sawheet (Apr 26, 2003)

Set her free!!!!!!!!!!!!!   set her free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  she needs whipped cream dammit


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

-dont set me free, only 28 more days and then crap food for 2 days here i come
-i need nothing more than a good sleep
-thinking about someone i have met recently


----------



## sawheet (Apr 26, 2003)

I should know better I share an office at the gym with a Fitness Competor, she just did the nationals and I felt like I was on the diet as well!!    I had to keep my tuperware away from hers, or all hell would break loose.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

Tip #1: dont ever go near a dieters tupperware
Tip #2: dont go near a dieters meal
Tip #3: dont go near a dieter when they are hungry
Tip #4: NEVER AND I SAY NEVER piss us off


----------



## sawheet (Apr 26, 2003)

word


----------



## sawheet (Apr 26, 2003)

I wont mention what I had for dessert last night then, ok.  And I would not even laugh at you when you are on a low carb day and circiling the house looking for you sunglasses that are on your head.  or when you go to put your tea in the micro and open the fridgem stop at green light s you know that no carb fun!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

-just got back from training clients
-hands and toes are cold
-raining
-NEED to eat
-ummmm meal is coming 
-heading to gym
-fitness comp. client is getting bf tested at 2pm 9she started at 26% bf and i am geussing she is about 19% right now)
-fingers crossed


----------



## david (Apr 27, 2003)

- finished workout # 1
- Need to do workout #2 late tonight
- fix 2 computers
- Relax
- Dinner w/ a female friend


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2003)

- also finished workout #1...feel AWESOME!
- Didn't bring enough food...had to get lean pockets...oops
- at work..in the 'dungeon' until 6am tomorrow...
- might finally gets pix done by friend on Thursday.


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> - Didn't bring enough food...had to get lean pockets...oops



1 Test and LKean Pockets  
 

- at work
- ready to leave work
- gotta go build some stupid phones now
- see you all soon!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> - finished workout # 1
> - Need to do workout #2 late tonight
> - fix 2 computers
> ...



"female friend" hey...your not fooling us Dave we all know what your friends and you do apres dine.


----------



## sawheet (Apr 29, 2003)

- at work again   , trained at 6am, hungry , kinda tired , hot and humid out, dreaming of the mountains


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

-hungry
-hungry
-did i mention that i was hungry


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> "female friend" hey...your not fooling us Dave we all know what your friends and you do apres dine.




What is apres dine?


Quit picking on me!


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> -hungry
> -hungry
> -did i mention that i was hungry




Hungry Howie's?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

apres dine is after dinner babe...you know like an after dinner mint


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

-hungry again
-hungry again
-25 more min til meal
-ohhhhh please let me get through it


----------



## sawheet (Apr 29, 2003)

One hour untill I am eating Linguine and WHITE clam sauce, oops sorry dear


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

ok i really liked you before that post.


----------



## sawheet (Apr 29, 2003)

Sorry


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

thats ok i know you were just joking around.


----------



## sawheet (Apr 29, 2003)

Its that new no fat no sugar heavy cream sauce, it think   its called  youranassholeforthinkingthisisfatfree, by kraft


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

-isnt it meal 4 yet?
-17.75 days til comp.
-10 days til photo shoot
-1 month and 5 days til off season eating plan
-mayo mayo mayo


----------



## david (May 6, 2003)

yuck!  Mayo!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Its that new no fat no sugar heavy cream sauce, it think   its called  youranassholeforthinkingthisisfatfree, by kraft


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

i am  too.
where is that witty Sawheet today?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2003)

-Fuq school i'm not goin today 
-fuq my transmission god dam things slipping 
-fuq -just in general fuq 

i know it's not the fuq thread but it's whats goin through my head


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Fuq me ,my left sock just "fell asleep on me" gonna  have to shit can it.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2003)

oh?


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Ya you know it just gave up, quit!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2003)

AA's for quiters


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

And  AAA  is for your car


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

-who needs carbs?
-this is a breeze
-2 meals down and 3 to go
-strawberries tommorrow (with whip cream...just jokin)


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2003)

AAAA is for honor students those bastards


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2003)

- i'm goin back to bed consiousness sux ass


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

I wish osmosis worked...
that was a futile 10 year eperiment...


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

-feelin better than yesterday 
-took a nap in my hammock
-cloudy and rainy
-lots on my mind
-silly men that make me laugh
-scared and sad
-happy and excited
-going to try on my suits for the comp. tomorrow


----------



## Newbie (May 9, 2003)

-Why the hell didn' that bitch call me
-Should I ask the gal across the street out
-Why the hell am I sitting on my ass in front of this computer answering questions when I should be sleeping


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

-should i go to visit my man?
-should i take a week off from work?
-should i go to Disney World?
-should i go eat my boring chicken breast?

Awwww yah.


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> - i'm goin back to bed consiousness sux ass




Have another beer, Crash!


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> -should i go to visit my man?
> -should i take a week off from work?
> -should i go to Disney World?
> ...



the answer to all that J'babe is "Yes"!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 11, 2003)

no more beer


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

I have to agree with you, Crash!  No more beer for me until next Friday!  

Tell us your vomit story!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 12, 2003)

i "found" a keg at someones house  by the beach


----------



## david (May 12, 2003)

That's sad!  It's probably filled with pee!


----------



## racoon02 (May 12, 2003)

If its miller thats what it probably tastes like


----------



## david (May 12, 2003)

Miller Beer gives me a freaking headache!


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2003)

-10 days left
-sun is shining
-pb and oats day...yippee
-i wish you guys could all come to my comp.
-everyone better book thier flight to Vegas for Sept.
-drama....oh the drama...is killin me


----------



## david (May 13, 2003)

-PEOPLE AROUND ME AT WORK ARE DRIVING ME NUTTY
-MUST GO TO THE HOSPITAL ON THURSDAY
-THE END ET AL


----------



## david (May 23, 2003)

PIZZA
CHINESE FOOD


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (May 27, 2003)

- i drank wayyyyy too much last night deum!


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

what is deum?  Did you have a good time though?  If so, then


----------



## DFINEST (May 27, 2003)

-cloudy and gray
-broke and alone
-full and sleeepy
-should I call her before I take a nap
-nah,plenty of time for whoopy talk L8ter

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mr.Guvernment *_
> - i drank wayyyyy too much last night deum!



What is that?

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

df...how come you always debate about wether to call chicks or not? do you feel like calling her? if so then effin just call her?

my thoughts include
-carbs are evil
-carbs are bad
-carbs give me a headache
-carbs make my shoes and rings tight
-carbs are making me ill


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

You tell em JBO, just effin call her man!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

i hate men that debate wether to call or not....so stop playin games brotha and say what you want and do what you want.


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

word


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i hate men that debate wether to call or not....so stop playin games brotha and say what you want and do what you want.




You'd never see me hesitate to call or say what I want to another!  

DF... do I need to give  you some lessons??


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

please give him some...


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

only if he asks me!  :snicker:


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

do girls get mad after you not talking to them for 2 weeks then calling?


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> do girls get mad after you not talking to them for 2 weeks then calling?



No, they just drop you like a dead fly being swatted

But if you have sex with them, don't call.... wait and then call... yeah, their mad, furious, and drop you like a dead fly!


----------



## DFINEST (May 28, 2003)

I've never debated whether or 
not to call young ladies....

I was thinking out loud if I should call 
her before I take a nap or after the nap

I firmly believe in giving a woman
an opportunity to tell me whatever

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

How about "just do it" wt/ sexcond thoughts!


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> do girls get mad after you not talking to them for 2 weeks then calling?



Your hilarious....i would not answer the phone personally.


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

ummnnn...... you would!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

really? how bout if i say i was too shy to call i thought you were too beautiful for me till i talked to my friends and they made me  

or maybe something along those lines 

OR 

Hey! i just got outa the hospital i thought i'd give you a call  (i've actully told a girl that(but i wasn't lieing))


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

still wouldnt do it....unless you were Vin that is.


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

not good!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> still wouldnt do it....unless you were Vin that is.



Vin diesel? fuck that i'm Vin Crash


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

Or, Crash Dummy!


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

-man do ou always have to be hungry when you diet?
-i need food....and i have an hour to go
-only 15 more days
-12 more days til carbs carbs carbs....mmmmmmmmmm smarties
-i miss dave


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

dave who??


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

you dave


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)




----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

My mind says... go work out!!!!

(sipping a speed stack as I type!)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

-I've been saying i'll start tomorrow for the last 3 months i needa start!
-I'll start tomorrow


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> -i miss dave



that was cute


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Or, Crash Dummy!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> that was cute




Har Har, Crash!  I think Bigss's misses you and that's cute too!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

Bastard


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Vaccant parking lot,a beach,nuthing...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

how's sunny canada dero! :Lol:


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

BASTICHE!!!!     
You sure know how to get a guy down!!!


It's sunny,but cold!!!!!! 64 freaken degrees!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

thats like night time here


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

64 degrees in the summer???  Yikes, don't jump in the water!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2003)

- i miss crash....being sober


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

Me too


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

sad!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm kiddin i'm always sober


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jun 2, 2003)

Sober is gooooooood

i hardly go out now that i am with Ericka - had some drinks last night @ home with friends, thas about it, didn't even get drunk.

Get to see my baby again tonight


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

So I'm guessing you and you baby are good???


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jun 2, 2003)

dam right! could not be better! spending all my days off @ her place now (next 2 days) and when she has a day off and i work, she comes over here - since i work from home


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

ok ok we get it....someone is happy and in love...you dont gotta rub it in  jj


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

thats awsome


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jun 2, 2003)

*rub rub rub rubbity rub rub rub!*



haha

some interesting talk today with her  the L word seems more and more in reach!..lol


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jun 2, 2003)

it's okay david - dont let it ruin your sleep, nothing to worry yourself over


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

No, I  got it!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 3, 2003)

Well back to the original question of this thread: Whats on my mind, the only thing that really comes to my mind right now is that my ass hurts.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

you don't say?


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well back to the original question of this thread: Whats on my mind, the only thing that really comes to my mind right now is that my ass hurts.




Ummnnn... aren't there men around you???


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

so, why does your ass hurt again?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

Well David it's Saturday evening now and I have I forget why my ass hurt.  Oh yea now I remember, sitting for way too long in a puter chair.


----------



## Dero (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well David it's Saturday evening now and I have I forget why my ass hurt.  Oh yea now I remember, sitting for way too long in a puter chair.


Did you see the little advice I gave you re:. your hurten??


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2003)

Dont rub any lotion on your ass, that will pribally provoke more pain


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well David it's Saturday evening now and I have I forget why my ass hurt.  Oh yea now I remember, sitting for way too long in a puter chair.




well, hopefully this week your ass won't hurt!  

What's up dude?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey guys!!!!  Yea the ass is feeling fine this evening.  No dero I didnt' see it yet. this is the 1st thread I hit so far.


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey guys!!!!  Yea the ass is feeling fine this evening.  No dero I didnt' see it yet. this is the 1st thread I hit so far.



Just wait and see!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

I don't know what he said or did David but I don't  think I saw what Dero said.   How are you tonight?


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

A little late response here, but last night I got no sleep whatsoever and did not go out!  This weekend I refrained.  Why?  Who knows??


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

where the hell is Mr. G and DV?

ok what the hell do you think is on my mind


----------



## david (Jul 18, 2003)

what is on your mind, sistah'!?!?!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

SEXSEXSEXSEXSEXSEXSEXSEXSEXSEXSEXSEXSEXSEXSEXSEXSEX


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 19, 2006)

is back 

Hoping the doctor tells me tomorrow i dont have to get another operation for a hernia that reoccured


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

Mr.Guvernment said:
			
		

> is back
> 
> Hoping the doctor tells me tomorrow i dont have to get another operation for a hernia that reoccured




You're ancient... 2001...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 19, 2006)

yeah he is lol


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> yeah he is lol




Hey Crashman!!   Explain the avatar?!?!?!?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 20, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> Hey Crashman!!   Explain the avatar?!?!?!?



im a ninja pimp yo! lol that was back in october at well octoberfest when i had my mohawk... it was awesome girls loved it! but they love me anyway  so dave explain where you've been!?!?!?!?!


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> im a ninja pimp yo! lol that was back in october at well octoberfest when i had my mohawk... it was awesome girls loved it! but they love me anyway  so dave explain where you've been!?!?!?!?!




i-sa been here!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 20, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> i-sa been here!!!



we should meet up and then we should meet up with some of those models


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 20, 2006)

no hernia operation woo hoo!
hope no fluid comes back or i get a small slit and tueb for 5-6 days to drain it out! 
Yes, i am ancient


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jul 2, 2006)

wow, forgot how nice a shaved head feels.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 2, 2006)

Mr.Guvernment said:
			
		

> wow, forgot how nice a shaved head feels.






Well, well... look what the wind blew in...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Well, well... look what the wind blew in...



I am reminded of BigDil every time I pass wind!


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I am reminded of *BigDil *every time I pass wind!


who is he???


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I am reminded of BigDil every time I pass wind!




I thought topolo was the one that enlargened your wind tunnel?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2006)

*I'm hungry
*I'm still hungry
*I'm horney
*I'm hungry
*I'm horney again
*I'm hungry
*I'm horney and hungry
 
*At least I have a solution for one of those.... I am going to eat some    porkchops with cottege cheese
KelJu: (eats 2 10mg Ambiens)
*I'm.....pret..........ya........hmmm......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 2, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> *I'm hungry
> *I'm still hungry
> *I'm horney
> *I'm hungry
> ...




I didn't know bipolar people also had muti-personality disorder.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I didn't know bipolar people also had muti-personality disorder.




Bi-polar is the very nature of multiple-personality.


----------



## MyK (Jul 2, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Bi-polar is the very nature of multiple-personality.



stick to compsci!! nerdio!


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 3, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Bi-polar is the very nature of multiple-personality.




I have no idea who posted that comment using my name yesterday, sir.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 3, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> stick to compsci!! nerdio!




 
I'll Kill you!
I'll Kill you!
I'll Kill you!
I'll Kill you!


I'm sorry  

I'll Kill you!
I'll Kill you!


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Aug 23, 2006)

yeah, i seem to go in spurts on this site 

got some bump down by my hernia again 
getting cold chills in that area!

am thinking i have a reoccuring hernia

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

*goes to bench 200lbs*..


yeah, like i could!


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Sep 30, 2018)

- God dam it has been too long since i have been on IF.
- i think i can barely type cause i worked out too much (is it bad i want to throw up?)
- This tread was like a pre-twitter thing to tell people what your thinking right now...who would of thought!


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2018)

it's good to see you posting bro...     ..


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Sep 30, 2018)

Awesome to be back! I figured i need some insight and motivation so why not come back to where it all started many many moons ago!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2019)

Mr.Guvernment said:


> Awesome to be back! I figured i need some insight and motivation so why not come back to where it all started many many moons ago!


----------



## Watson (Mar 17, 2019)

shit my pants trying to get to the toilet
shit them again on the way home

wtf did I eat...


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (May 2, 2022)

necro thread!


Why do I disappear from this forum so often, treasure trove of useful info!
Dam, almost 20 years since I started this thread, I just aged myself!


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2022)




----------

